# EasternBikes Element Schlankheitskur



## breakless (13. Juli 2007)

Hi,

bin gerade an nem Element (2006) vom Kumpel am Schrauben und will dem Bike´ne kleine Schlankheitskur verpassen .

Weiß einer was (nur) der Rahmen des Bikes wiegt?
Unter der EB homepage finde ich keine Angaben, da es ja gewöhnlich nur als Komplettbike rausgeht.

Danke für Eure comments .


----------



## RISE (13. Juli 2007)

Die unsinnigste, hässlichste und überhaupt schlechteste Variante wär es, die Löcher vom 2007er nachträglich reinzusägen.
Ansoonsten wird man bei Reifen, Laufrädern, Kurbeln sparen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (13. Juli 2007)

Beim Rahmen wir man eher weniger sparen können. Wie Rise schon sagte, die günstigste Methode viel Gewicht zu sparen wäre z.B. die KHE Reifen mal auszuprobiern. Hat bei mir fast 600g gespart und macht sich erheblich bemerkbar. Bei Laufrädern und Kurbel wirds dann halt ziemlich teuer. Falls er schwere Pedale hat könnte man auch über die Odyssey Plastikpedale nachdenken. Sollen ja auch recht gut sein, jedoch erst in ein paar Wochen wieder lieferbar.


----------



## breakless (13. Juli 2007)

@Rise and [email protected]:

Danke. Da bin ich schon dran, sprich hab ihm die KHE Premiums Mac2 verpasst und Sun Ringle Light welded. Hat schonmal knapp n kilo ausgemacht.
Kurbel ist Original Eastern. Pedale Odyssey JC Mag.

Weiß trotzdem jemand was der Rahmen wiegt?

Würd nämlich sonst noch die Gabel Ihm ans Herzen legen zu wechseln...für´ne Fit (940g).

Sollte dann auch schlank genung sein


----------



## MasterOfBMX (14. Juli 2007)

Wenn die Gabel viel wiegt würde ich die Odyssey Dirt Fork nehmen, lebenslange Garantie.


----------



## paule_p2 (14. Juli 2007)

Race Fork tuts au, wenn du die kaputt machst bekommste die Dirt.


----------



## Aceface (14. Juli 2007)

paule_p2 schrieb:


> Race Fork tuts au, wenn du die kaputt machst bekommste die Dirt.



im ernst? wo hastn das gehört?

frage nur, weil ich mir die dirt fork in nächster zeit kaufen wollte...dann kann ich ja auch die race kaufen.


----------



## Stirni (15. Juli 2007)

die race wird es in deutschland nicht mehr geben weil zuviele davon gerissen/gebrochen sind!Es gibt nurnoch 2 raceforks in d-land zum verkauf.Also ab diesem jahr dirtfork only.


----------



## crmo_basher (17. Juli 2007)

MasterOfBMX schrieb:


> Wenn die Gabel viel wiegt würde ich die Odyssey Dirt Fork nehmen, lebenslange Garantie.



Mich würde es beim Wählen für´ne Gabel -wenn ich die Fit mal aussen vor lasse- eher zur United U-Fork ziehen







ist aber reine Geschmackssache...aber immerhin hat sie auch lebenslange Garantie und die 14mm die ich brauche.


----------



## derdani (17. Juli 2007)

gerade die teile die sich als schwungmasse bemerkbar machen, machen meiner meinung am meisten aus, also reifen speichen felgen. wenn du bisschen viel geld übrig hast sind teile, wie triple bouted speichen oder die khe hindenburg 2 piece vielleicht ganz interessant, denke rahmen wird so bei 2. liegen


----------



## Nathol (21. Juli 2007)

Ich habe auch das Element 2006. Was man an Teilen unbedingt ändern sollte:

Lenker
Gabel
Kurbel
Naben

Der Rahmen wiegt gar nicht so viel, angeblich nur 2.5kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crmo_basher (21. Juli 2007)

Hey,

Lenker hab ich schon´n Twenty 9butted genommen.
Was hast´n Du bei Deinem für´ne Gabel und Naben verbaut?
Gruß


----------



## breakless (22. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für Eure comments soweit.

Bei der Gabel bin ich gerade bei G&S über die Eastern Dragon gestolpert.
Hat´n vernünftiges Gewicht und ´n kleinen Preis 
Was meint Ihr?


----------



## Fonz! (22. Juli 2007)

mal eine Frage zwecks Reifen ich hab jetzt Kenda an meinen Bike (welche genau keine Ahnung  )

Wenn jetzt irgendwann wieder was an Geld da ist welche Allround Reifen von KHD würdet ihr empfehlen ?

Bin auf KHE Bikes Premium Faltreifen gestossen da gibt es aber zig Versionen


----------

